# Other > Fun and games >  dreams

## The_Scientist

post weird/funny/notable dreams you've had!

Last night I dreamt that I turned up at the theatre for tonight's show (except it wasn't the theatre, it was Minas Tirith) and the director calls me over and says we're not doing it tonight, we're doing a different play. I tried to tell her we'd never rehearsed (or even heard of) this other play, but she was having none of it. So I did my best to prepare before I get a call from a friend asking me to come save her from Hogwarts library. On the way there I sort of adopt three piglets (one pink, one black, and one pink with black patches). Next thing I know I'm being chased around my grandparents' house by the devil, before appearing back on stage with the piglets. I don't remember the rest.

Your turn!  :):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds interesting!!!

----------


## Chroniko

Around 4-6 years ago, my biggest interest was dream interpretation, since I used to have lots of interesting dreams... I think I'm still a little in to it now. Their was this dream dictionary at my school library and I'd often go to school early so I could look at what my dream 'meant' from the night before. I go through phases where I remember a lot of my dreams still... although unfortunately right now they are a little bland...

Ironically, when I was much younger, I used to be afraid of skeletons as I used to dream about them chasing me around, usually my house and at school... now I find them kind of interesting and I've been able to work with them. It's funny how things turned out.

----------


## The_Scientist

i had a recurring dream when i was very little where i'd be in this dungeon, see my dad running up some stairs and turn around to see a skeleton behind me which would then proceed to eat me

----------


## new2015

I had the same recurring nightmare and sleeping walking with awful night terrors for most of my childhood. 
I was a rabbit (dont ask) and the farmer with the shot gun would chase me round the fields, but i couldnt run fast enough. I would hide in my burrow but i couldnt get out the otherside because of his dog. Always ended with being shot and skinned and hung up on the board of his shed, but i never used to wake up until the nails went into my tail.

Chroniko, feel free to interpret that hahaha
Funniest thing is im scared of rabbits now- not farmers or shotguns...

----------


## Suzi

When I was younger I had a recurring nightmare for months which had me going up and down in lift trying to escape the pink elephants which were charging at me. It sounds silly now, but it got to a point where I was too terrified to sleep... Still can't watch Dumbo..

----------


## S deleted

I had a recurring dream as a kid of waking up opening the airing cupboard door to find a meadow with a scary looking old house on the other side. The house was haunted and when trying to get away from the ghosts, there were like these little chimney stacks in the floor that would suck you up like a vacuum cleaner and I got stuck, bum first in one of them

----------


## rose

I used to have a recurring dream that I had swallowed something and had to cough it up. I would wake up coughing. I had it about once a month for about 8 years! It only stopped when I came off Citalopram!
I had a dream when I was really little about being a blind person, I got out of a car and there were these exploding penguins, if I touched the penguins I would die. I still remember it to this day. But I am not scared of penguins.

----------


## new2015

> I used to have a recurring dream that I had swallowed something and had to cough it up. I would wake up coughing. I had it about once a month for about 8 years! It only stopped when I came off Citalopram!


WEIRD. I used to have very similar dreams when I was taking Citalopram too! All my teeth would rot inside my mouth them start to fall out and I would choke on them until I woke myself up coughing. I think vivid dreams are a side effect of most ADs but citalopram was definitely the worst for me for that - dont get me started on the hallucinations

----------


## S deleted

only meds that I had dream issues with was Amitryptoline. When taking those I once spent on hour searching the house for the bread and milk I'd bought from the shop,only to realise I hadn't been to the shop at all I had just dreamt it. The lines between reality and dreams were seriously blurred.

----------


## rose

The dreams where you wake up convinced they actually happened are really not nice at all.
Even if its something simple like going to the shop, or something more dramatic, its so disorienting.
New, my teeth falling out and me coughing them up was one variation of that dream. Sometimes it was batteries I had swallowed. 
Thank goodness I never had hallucinations with Citalopram. Its really weird you got the same kind of dream!
The AD that caused the worst dreams, for me was Fluoxetine.

----------


## The_Scientist

i had this crazy dream while drugged up to the eyeballs on co-codamol just before i went into hospital with pneumonia (long story). i dreamed i was the Empress of China (yes, Empress) and my army of butterflied prawns was waltzing on a sea of milk before exploding into a brilliant firework dispay. the next thing i knew i was Clint Eastwood.

----------

S deleted (31-01-15)

----------


## new2015

> New, my teeth falling out and me coughing them up was one variation of that dream. Sometimes it was batteries I had swallowed. 
> Thank goodness I never had hallucinations with Citalopram. Its really weird you got the same kind of dream!


I wonder if there's a reason to the choking, my medic brain would love to know the science behind that. How funny, glad it wasn't just me though.
Hallucinations = not cool, the idea of "reality" is completely lost because I would swear on my life what I was seeing was real. Almost called an ambulance for the dead man on my floor once. Thank God my mum stopped me!!! I wonder how often emergency services get called to hallucinations, can't be that uncommon

And LOL scientist wtf hahahahaa  :(giggle):

----------


## The_Scientist

i would actually be really interested to know why some people have more abstract or crazy dreams and if there was a link to any other characteristics/genes/brain pathways etc

----------


## Chroniko

_Well_... these are some interesting dreams.

There is an old Jungian theory that suggested that dreams 'metaphorically' express parts of us which we suppress during our waking life. So I guess by that logic it would be more to do with how you behave in your waking life. Although I'm not sure how scientific this all is, hehe... I too would like to know if there are any links at all, but some dreams (at least some of mine) are very hard to explain and because they are purely phenomenological to the individual, it would be extremely difficult to apply any scientific study on them.

But they are curious things, dreams. Has anyone had a lucid dream before?

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I was watching NCIS today where Abby was having a recurring dream about waking up on a mortician's tray following a trauma. This would be disturbing for most, except she's a Goth and sleeps in a coffin! What this meant to her was being alone, which is what she feared the most. I know it's just fiction but I thought it was a nice example of how subconscious worries can feature in dreams even when their simple real meaning to us isn't always obvious. I get glimpses and sneak peaks at my dreams, and they give me a general idea of how I'm feeling about myself.

I'll tell you something tho, people that I've lost are often there, often just as they were. So I changed my mind about dismissing people who say the important people you lost are still with you.

----------

S deleted (20-02-15)

----------


## S deleted

I'll cut a long story short but basically I dreamt I got married and got majorly drunk, as ya do, and  I woke up with a seriously bad headache!

----------


## njr

Ive been there stella. On zopiclone my dreams are so vivid. I once hot up for work and started changing the wheel on my car because i was convinced i had a flat tyre during my dream. It was only when i had got the jack under the car i thought. That tyres not flat. I didn't even look at the wheel till i'd got up early and got the jack and spare out of the boot. Oh how i laughed (not).

Very vivid dreams and mostly not very nice on zopi (thats in my case. Not everyone is the same on zopi). The price we must pay to sleep sometimes.


Njr

----------

S deleted (20-02-15)

----------


## Chroniko

Something else I have noticed - I am often someone completely different in my dreams. I wonder if anyone else experiences it?

----------


## new2015

> But they are curious things, dreams. Has anyone had a lucid dream before?


I get what i suppose you would call a lucid dream. my psych gave it a name once 'sleep paralysis' apparently
dont know how common it is, but your aware of yourself being asleep but cant move or do anything about it. and i usually feel like someones in my room watching me/plotting to kill me. again knowing im asleep and trying to wake myself up to make sure no ones there. 
all very odd. not very nice

----------


## S deleted

I dosed of earlier and had a strange but pleasant dream where i was at school, but an adult, and I wanted to put on a kinda variety show with myself doing a stand up comedy segment and acting as host for a couple of music acts.

Oh man I would love to do something like that

----------


## Samantha340

You can do something like that, its called open mic night. Go for it!

----------


## S deleted

we're taking about organising a night of entertainment as well as 'performing'. As much as I would love something like that in the real world it's never gonna happen

----------

